# Roadster Roof Stuck Open - Now sorted....



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Chaps,

The roof of my mk II TT is stuck and I cannot close it.

I have tried following the manual instructions, but getting nowhere fast. Where the hell is the hydraulic release screw they talk about? The diagram is pants and I cant see where it should be?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nick, Sorry I can't help but hope someone can, the rain is pouring down here in Pembrokeshire & usually moves your way.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Hoggy, I think??... :lol:

Luckily my old mans neighbour is a car dealer, he managed to help me get it done - I can see what people mean now when they say how crap the manual is and how crap the crank tool is!

Off to Audi in the morning, see if they cant find the fault - 3 months out of warranty, no chance of good will gesture I guess?...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope! :? Yeah the manual is poor at describing things. My favourite is the four arrows showing how to remove a rear light cluster. It just doesn't work. :lol:


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a problem with the roof motors and audi are replacing the motors but they havent issued a recall. It is being fixed when the car is next at the dealer. It has been mentioned on a few threads lately where people havent been able to get the roof closed.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to have just seen this... There is a cross cut into the carpet, about 6" in and 2" back of the far left front corner of the boot. Half a turn releases the roof, but I do about 3/4 to put it up on my own as it's a bit of a struggle (and I'm no wimp).

As for a 'goodwill' jesture... Not a chance. But I will let you know how mine gets on.. Mine effed up about three week ago, warranty runs out today (28/06/10) and had to fight to have it done under warranty when reported then. Booked in for investigative work on the 19th July... 
What a pleasure.

I left the fecking roof down the other day when it poured with rain, I was too embarressed to put the roof up manually in the sunshine... Then it rained and I was 3/4 mile away, my thoughts turned to "Shall I run and look like a twat for leaving the roof down, and then struggle like a girl. Or just look a twat and take a plastic bag."
I took a bag.

I feel for you dude...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I had the same problem when i had my tts, luckily it was a sunny day, i ran roadside assistance who came out and put it up manually, then took it to audi who told me there had been a fix issued :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

npuk said:


> There is a problem with the roof motors and audi are replacing the motors but they havent issued a recall. It is being fixed when the car is next at the dealer. It has been mentioned on a few threads lately where people havent been able to get the roof closed.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1lzmjvzn]Sorry to have just seen this... There is a cross cut into the carpet, about 6" in and 6" back of the far left front corner of the boot. Half a turn releases the roof, but I do about 3/4 to put it up on my own as it's a bit of a struggle (and I'm no wimp).
> 
> As for a 'goodwill' jesture... Not a chance. But I will let you know how mine gets on.. Mine effed up about three week ago, warranty runs out today (28/06/10) and had to fight to have it done under warranty when reported then. Booked in for investigative work on the 19th July...
> What a pleasure.
> ...


Cheers mate, just glad my dads neighbour was home, I woke up to pouring rain this morning!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know the TSB number for the problem? I have tried searching but I cant seem to find it again - note to self write these things down...

Ta

Found it! - Audi TSB or Campaign # 61B3 replace flap motors - ohh err.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

61B3 rings a bell. Nottingham Audi won't recognise this though. There seems to a divide here... some people have had it done with no problem, others struggle like hell. :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

-:[KM said:


> :-":30f4i09p]61B3 rings a bell. Nottingham Audi won't recognise this though. There seems to a divide here... some people have had it done with no problem, others struggle like hell. :?


Yep, thats the one I just found, waiting to hear back from Basingstoke Audi now.. If no joy, I will be straight onto customer service.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad you got the roof closed Blade and hope you get the issue sorted and at least an allowance against the cost.

Just a suggestion - This is obviously a current problem and one which others may have. Might be an idea to keep/put back the problem description in the topic subject, to make it easier to spot for people searching visually. Sharing problems and solutions is what this place is about after all.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

talk-torque said:


> Glad you got the roof closed Blade and hope you get the issue sorted and at least an allowance against the cost.
> 
> Just a suggestion - This is obviously a current problem and one which others may have. Might be an idea to keep/put back the problem description in the topic subject, to make it easier to spot for people searching visually. Sharing problems and solutions is what this place is about after all.


Cheers mate.

Agreed on the title, have changed it back now. Will keep this thread updated as and when I get feedback.

One comment I noticed from others, the crank tool supplied really is made of chocolate, we had to apply alot of force to get this to work and it did eventually break, luckily he was able to use the switch to get the roof to shut, otherwise we had no hope. I will more than likely look into buying a proper tool for the job, just in case I have this problem in future.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have managed to get the car booked in for Thursday.

I am told that the TSB 61B3 is only applicable to cars built in a specific period and mine does not fall into this... :roll:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Did they say what dates? I know the motor number has an "A" suffix on the new ones as I've bought one...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2zub5wef]Did they say what dates? I know the motor number has an "A" suffix on the new ones as I've bought one...


They didnt say, just that my vehicle was not one of them.. 07 plate if it helps.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Do the new cars rolling off the production line still suffer this problem?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok, car has been into Basingstoke Audi this morning and the problem found...

It seems a motor had seized (the one to control the two flaps I believe) and when performing the manual close a bar was bent! All in all, I would've been looking at a bill of over £1000! But, all credit to Basingstoke Audi, they have arranged that Audi will cover the cost of the parts and they themselves will cover the labour charges as I have been a loyal customer(servicing, MOT, warranty work etc..).

So I am happy that this is going to be done FOC next week (I dont know if this is because they knew I was going to complain - had already mentioned how poor the manual and 'chocolate' tool kit were, to which the service guy agreed!), but I am concerned that something so simple can lead to such damage - so be very careful when performing a manual close, you could be causing more damage than good!


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Does anyone know which cars this might apply to (i.e. rough dates)?

Mine is a 57 plate (Nov 2007) and has suffered from what seems like every other known problem to date, so I hope I don't have this to look forward to. Would be very keen to get parts replaced before it happens and before my warranty runs out if it is likely to apply to my car.


----------



## hanny73 (Jan 15, 2010)

MaybeTT said:


> Does anyone know which cars this might apply to (i.e. rough dates)?
> 
> Mine is a 57 plate (Nov 2007) and has suffered from what seems like every other known problem to date, so I hope I don't have this to look forward to. Would be very keen to get parts replaced before it happens and before my warranty runs out if it is likely to apply to my car.


I've just had this problem (viewtopic.php?f=19&t=179455).

I'm also keen to find out which vehicles have suffered.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I suppose as well taking it to the dealer as a preventative measure to get these motors replaced (before it starts) is probably not an option?


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Mine is a 2007 make and they also turned me down any warranty or TSB coverage. I'm still struggling on legal issues with Audi importer right now about this.

Now, the most ridiculous is: 2 years later, even with the 8J0.959.311A model, it's stuck open again..............


----------



## superhoop (Aug 10, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you got the roof closed Blade and hope you get the issue sorted and at least an allowance against the cost.
> ...


Hi Blade

Just had the same problem as you with my wife's TT.

I managed to break the crank tool, did you manage to buy one, if so, where?

Consequently, as I broke the crank tool, the end of the 'gear' that is behind the rubber bung where you use the crank tool is also now useless, I need one of those as well, any help/advice would be appreciated.

I suppose I will have to get her to take the car to the dealers.

Thanks


----------

